# Mel's photoshoot



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So Breanna (Bree on GP) and I took one of her pups and Gargamel to Hough's Neck, a beach in my city. We were searching out a sunset over Boston, which is hard when you live on the east coast lmao She got sooooo many pictures and I love them all of course! I had to share, I hope you guys enjoy seeing my boys expressions as much as I do. I will try to hold back hahaha Breanna really takes amazing pictures 

I guess Ill put my favorites first






















































then Breanna took out a squeak from an old squeak toy she had. Mel was totally like WTF lol


















had to change it up to break him out of wanting to eat the squeak, squeak toy fail lol









and then just for fun, Mel is always by my side, kinda like a kid he had disappeared and went in the spare bedroom and after a while you don't hear any noise so you wonder what the hell you dog is doing, lol. find him like this lol asking to go for a run.


















and just so I don't feel too guilty here is one Breanna took of her own pup  His name is Kahne


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Great picture! I love Mel
I love that second one!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome pics Ames!
Mel is such a charecter.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

He's so handsome! I love me some Gargamel. Which brings us to...guess what movie I'm watching right now. LOL!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Love the first pic! He's like "wait.....ok now...take the picture" 

Such a handsome meatball he is up:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words everyone!! he totally wanted me to turn it on. I make him work for his kibbles, somehow he thinks if he goes on the treadmill that mean sit dinner time. Need to teach him how to tell time lol

and Paola you are not watching the smurfs! hahahah I have boycotted the new movie. Is it worth it?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone!! he totally wanted me to turn it on. I make him work for his kibbles, somehow he thinks if he goes on the treadmill that mean sit dinner time. Need to teach him how to tell time lol
> 
> and Paola you are not watching the smurfs! hahahah I have boycotted the new movie. Is it worth it?


Rofl!! I actually was watching the smurfs. My daughter has season 1 and 2 of the original cartoon on DVD...along with my little ponies, Care Bears, and scooby doo lol. Are you talking about the one that came out at the beginning of this year or the new one that's not out yet?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Handsome boy!
Awesome pictures! I wish I lived close to somewhere so pretty!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Ames, Great pics. He is so handsome. Love the Boston skyline.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love those pictures of Mel...oh my gosh what beautiful coloring ...one word Stunning!!! Your friends dog is a handsome fellow glad you shared his picture.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Rofl!! I actually was watching the smurfs. My daughter has season 1 and 2 of the original cartoon on DVD...along with my little ponies, Care Bears, and scooby doo lol. Are you talking about the one that came out at the beginning of this year or the new one that's not out yet?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YES!!!!! I am so proud and happy for your kids that they get real cartoons and not life like computer generated one. And I the only one who thinks drawing on a computer is just not drawing? lol



Kwhitaker0604 said:


> Handsome boy!
> Awesome pictures! I wish I lived close to somewhere so pretty!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you! You should come visit! lol


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

ames said:


> thank you! You should come visit! lol


Hahaha. It is time for a road trip!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You can just tell that Mel worships you! Such a handsome doggy. Every time I see his face I can't help but notice his "sweet spot" haha.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> Hey Ames, Great pics. He is so handsome. Love the Boston skyline.


thanks Stang!!



MY MIKADO said:


> I love those pictures of Mel...oh my gosh what beautiful coloring ...one word Stunning!!! Your friends dog is a handsome fellow glad you shared his picture.


thank you very much! I cant wait to print it on some nice paper, I hope I can get them on paper.



Kwhitaker0604 said:


> Hahaha. It is time for a road trip!
> 
> hell yeah then! lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Carriana said:


> You can just tell that Mel worships you! Such a handsome doggy. Every time I see his face I can't help but notice his "sweet spot" haha.


wow thanks Carrie. I would say the feeling is mutual but would that sound creepy? lol hehehe the BEST PART is the sweet spot!!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Good looking fellar!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ames he's an incredible looking dog. Thanks for sharing. 

Out of curiosity, how did you treadmill train him? He looks so happy just chilling out on it.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I LOVE these!!!! Such great pictures! He is one of the most handsome dogs on this forum. I can't wait to meet him soon


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I LOVE these!!!! Such great pictures! He is one of the most handsome dogs on this forum. I can't wait to meet him soon


Thank you!!! Whoooo hooooo me either its so close I am not ready for summer to be over though lol 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Katey said:


> Ames he's an incredible looking dog. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how did you treadmill train him? He looks so happy just chilling out on it.


Thank you Katey! He really LOVES going on it. I started out by having him stand in the treadmill and reward like crazy repeating good boy on the treadmill. We would leave the room a d I would ask him if he wanted to go on the treadmill. Lead him to it and when he would get onto it reward and praise like crazy. Once he was running to the treadmill I knew he associated treats with it and could start to turn it on. The slowest possible setting. Before I turn it on I say "ready" and he learned that's when it will be turned on. NEVER leave your dog unattended while on the treadmill. Not even for a second. Not worth it if anything should go wrong. Your dog will give you signs he is ready to get off. You don't want to miss those signs. Sometimes my boy is done on 10 minutes but he usually could go for hours (if I let him). I try not to go not let him run for more than an hour.

I attach a loose leash, not to give him resistance while running but so if he looses his footing the leash will catch him and he will not go flying off. Always take your dog out to relieve themselves BEFORE you start. You don't want to have to clean up after an accident and your dog site doesn't want to have one inside.

After he learned to associate praise and reward with the treadmill my boy was good to go. He is the first time I tuned it on. Ignore my dog voice lol 




Them I would pick up the pace and cut out the reward while running. I don't want him to choke and I want the running to be his reward. Now he isn't rewarded on the mill but get his kibbles afterwards. He knows as soon as he is done he gets his reward so he goes to sit on the mill to get his kibbles lol he used to go sit by his food bowl lol. It doesn't work. He gets fed when I am ready not when he asks.

This is him faster 




His treadmill broke so I got a new one we can use together so he isn't a brat. That video won't upload for some reason. Any questions or issues let me know and I can help as much as possible. I recently started hanging his routine. I used to just let him walk now I switch up the inclines and speed for a different type of work outs. I'm not a trainer or anything just asked a bunch of people and this is what worked for us 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He runs really nicely on the treadmill. Thanks for sharing. It's amazing the things that positive reinforcement can do.

His complaining was hilarious. And that face. lolz

I'm really blessed that SAfrica is sunny most of the time, but we don't get daylight saving, so winter is a pain because of the short days. So I am thinking of getting one for next winter (we're coming into spring now) for Jones. He is doing so well on his loose leash walking right now, and getting better at ignoring distractions when he's on leash.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay!! So great about the loose leash walking once I worked with my boy it's amazing with a bit of work and not giving up how easy it is to get them to do what you want. Thanks for watching! I hear you about the sun going down. My boy is always easily distracted more at night than during the day. I think he knows the creatures come out at night lol. The treadmill is also good for hot days. Put a nice box fan in from of it and he can walk without the hot sun coming down on him  can't wait to hear if your pup enjoys it as much as mine does.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful! Can see a definate bond.. Love the one where yall are looking at each other  And thats some great photography too!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

These are absolutely beautiful pics


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I will start a thread as soon as I get a treadmill and start training him on it. I'm taking him down to beach when it gets a little warmer and I can find a much longer leash. &#128515; There will definitely be pics of that adventure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Theres some damn fine photography work on some of those pics. I especially like the sunset in front of the sound (bay, ocean, big effing body of water with boats in it your in front of lol) pictures. Definitely calendar worthy. Theres and idea a gp calendar. ... anyway nice shots and thanks for sharing the little booger with us.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

APASA said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Can see a definate bond.. Love the one where yall are looking at each other  And thats some great photography too!


thanks Tara!! I am feeling the bond more and more, he is almost ALWAYS looking to me now when he is stressed or something bothers him, so proud of how far he ahs some!



kg420 said:


> These are absolutely beautiful pics


thanks Kg!!



Katey said:


> I will start a thread as soon as I get a treadmill and start training him on it. I'm taking him down to beach when it gets a little warmer and I can find a much longer leash. &#128515; There will definitely be pics of that adventure.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YAY can;t wait to see!



Just Tap Pits said:


> Theres some damn fine photography work on some of those pics. I especially like the sunset in front of the sound (bay, ocean, big effing body of water with boats in it your in front of lol) pictures. Definitely calendar worthy. Theres and idea a gp calendar. ... anyway nice shots and thanks for sharing the little booger with us.


hahaha what a great idea! You need to get on that !! It is a Bay, connects to the Atlantic but I was on the tip of Nut Island. I swear that's the name I'm not even playing hahaha


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Aw, adorable Kahne. She got some nice shots! Mel is a handsome boy.. love the flashy white markings.


----------

